

Poor Teen Sleeping Due To Lack Of Blue Light? - cwan
http://www.eurekalert.org/pub_releases/2010-02/rpi-lom021610.php

======
omgsean
My school started shortly before 9, but I'll never understand high schools
that started classes at 8am or earlier. That's just too early.

When I was older I attended a commuter college and our 8am classes meant I had
to be up before 6 to get there on time, but what they actually meant was that
I usually didn't show up, and when I did show up I was too tired to really pay
attention.

------
goodside
The impact of light exposure on circadian rhythms is, as far as I can tell,
entirely mediated through melatonin. Until evidence to the contrary appears,
why should anyone worry about phototherapy for advancing circadian rhythms
when melatonin supplements are ridiculously cheap, completely safe, and
demonstrably effective?

~~~
baddox
Melatonin supplements have been putting me through college. I don't know if I
have a non-24-hour sleep cycle, delayed sleep phase syndrome, or I'm just lazy
(I think it's the first choice), but until I discovered melatonin supplements
about a year ago, my sleep schedule was hopeless. Now, I have no issues
whatsoever.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Non-24-hour_sleep-wake_syndrome> Isaiah 34:14

~~~
Radix
How much do you find effective? The standard dosage, or more? I should have
been sleeping 6 hours ago.

~~~
baddox
Walmart around here carries two different dosages: 3 milligram and something
else. I can't remember what the other dosage is, but I buy the 3 mg and a
single dose works great. I've read that no benefit is gained above a certain
very small dosage.

------
ahi
When I was a teen my poor sleeping was because I had to be in homeroom at
7:15. In the winter we had already left homeroom by the time the sun was up.
Just insane.

------
brc
If you want to wake up, go outside immediately after you get up. Looking at
the bright sky will get you waking up properly. Applies to all ages, and
especially applicable to getting over jet lag.

Also. lay off the late night web browsing. The bright monitor light makes it
harder to fall asleep.

Finally, get some exercise. When you've exercised you sleep much better.

